

Our real first gay president - edwardy20
http://www.salon.com/2012/05/14/our_real_first_gay_president/

======
kylemaxwell
I didn't upvote this because of the Buchanan note - although I found it
fascinating - but because of the discussion on "chronological ethnocentrism."
Worth considering...

